# Titan Maximum



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Does anyone know if Titan Maximum has been canceled? It is not the greatest show on earth but with only 6 episodes, I figured I would watch them all. It does not show up for next Sunday.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I'm seeing it next Sunday. CN has pretty bad guide data sometimes so you might need to look again closer to the date. If it's generic episode descriptions then try again later. It often seems to fill in a generic, wrong, older schedule, and then it is updated later.

Here's a link to the AS schedule. Looks like there are 9 episodes scheduled so far.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

It's no Robot Chicken, but it has its moments. I loved Battle of the Planets (and even the lion Voltron) as a kid, so there are some good jokes in there (like the monkey kid).


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I keep missing parts of it because it starts before 11:30 but the guide data says otherwise. I found it is still on but I am trying the 3:30 am showing.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, just like Robot Chicken. I have to pad the SP to start 5 minutes early.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

The 3:30 showing was perfect so I am recording it then.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

windracer said:


> Yeah, just like Robot Chicken. I have to pad the SP to start 5 minutes early.


I've had no problems with the start time.


----------

